# Student Loan



## Crossfeather (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello, I am an American citizen and have been residing in Germany for over 9 years now. I have a huge outstanding U.S. student loan that I have been trying to pay off for more than ten years now. I have been constantly in between jobs and putting it on forbearance but it keeps adding up in interest. It takes forever to pay it off. Now that my wife is expecting I have had to put it on forbearance for another year. There will be a time when I won't be able to afford it especially since I only work part time as an English teacher here and my wife makes most of the money. What would the worst happen if I refuse to pay it and let it go into default. Would there be any criminal or legal repercussions (here in Germany or if I come back to the U.S.) or even garnishing of the wages I earn here in Germany?


----------

